# New sticker



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

not a fan of stickers, but ive always laughed at that one. i like it


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I hate stickers...

Love this one!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

I like it! Stickers on glass are alright...easy to remove, imo.
Someone else on the forum has one...same location but on the passenger side....


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks. Ya, I have always hated stickers myself, and was always for the debadged, clean look, but this sticker was just to good to pass up.:th_coolio:


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

I like it !! of course !!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'll have to post mine, lol. It's just a little nod to my job, but I like it. Crossed anchors on the top center of my back glass... Love my Navy, lol.


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

CRUZETLHO said:


> I like it !! of course !!


Thanks for the approval, lol


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL, love it! Where did you get if from?


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

Crewz said:


> LOL, love it! Where did you get if from?


It's a secret.:tongue:

Jk, I got it from Turbo Snail Decal


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

WHAT A CONTRADICTION!!!!! I like it:goodjob:


----------

